# Fernwartung auf WinCE



## Deep Blue

Kennt jemand eine Software, mit der ich ein Win CE System fernwarten kann?


----------



## trinitaucher

"CERHOST".
Von Microsoft, kostenlos


----------



## Waelder

*Was verstehst du unter*

Was verstehst du unter Fernwarten ? Willst Du Daten vom Panel laden oder draufladen oder das Panel Fernbedienen oder die Projektierung Laden ?

Für Fernbedienen und Daten Laden (rezeptur oä) gibt es von Siemens den Smartviewer. Mit dem kannst du komplett auf das Panel zugreifen. Du kannst die Option Smartserver in der Projektierung aktiv setzen und mit der  Datei : 
C:\Programme\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2005 Runtime\SmartClient.exe (standartpasswort 100) 
mal testen.
Auch ein zugriff via IE oder Fox ist dann möglich.

Allerdings Smartserver kostet  ... zum testen kann man sie aber aktiv schalten. Kommt halt dauernd ne meldung nicht lizenziert usw.
_Aber bei gefallen oder Benutzen bitte Lizenzieren !_

Gruss der Wälder


----------



## Deep Blue

Waelder schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter Fernwarten ? Willst Du Daten vom Panel laden oder draufladen oder das Panel Fernbedienen oder die Projektierung Laden ?


 
Ich möchte darauf mit der Maus und Tastatur agieren können. Ziel soll es sein, von heimischen PC aus das CE System bedienen zu können oder aber Daten hin und her schieben zu können.


----------



## volker

was für ein panel?
bei siemens gibts die option smart-access.

das CERHOST kenn ich nicht, werde da aber mal infos holen.


----------



## Deep Blue

*Panell*

Also es handelt sich dabei um ein 12" Touchpanell. Es hat nichts mit Siemens zu tun. Es ist ein kleiner IPC mit WinCE 5.0. Anschlüsse sind Ethernet, USB ...

Da muss es doch eine Möglichkeit geben, das "Ding" fernzuwarten, d.h. sein Bild auf meinem PC darzustellen?!?


----------



## AndyPed

probier mal ob das hier funzt.
http://www.pctipp.ch/downloads/betriebssystem/14250/realvnc_vnc.html


----------



## Pau1e

wir haben das momentan mit pocketVNC realisiert. Aber irgendwie scheint das mit dem MP377 und dem CE nicht so richtig zurechtzukommen. Schmiert ständig das Panel ab.
Auf unserem MP370 funzt das einwandfrei. 
Hab mir das CERHost auch mal runtergezogen, checke aber nicht, wie ich auf das Panel kommen soll. 
Macht der irgendwie nicht. Muss man da auf dem Panel irgendwelche bestimmte Einstellungen vornehmen?
Welche Ports verwendet CERHost?  und wie kann ich die ändern?


----------



## derwestermann

Also hier eine Variante, wie man eine Datei auf ein MP unter ProTool mit ProSave bekommt, das wird unter WinCflex auch gehen, denke ich.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Pau1e schrieb:


> Hab mir das CERHost auch mal runtergezogen, checke aber nicht, wie ich auf das Panel kommen soll.
> Macht der irgendwie nicht. Muss man da auf dem Panel irgendwelche bestimmte Einstellungen vornehmen?
> Welche Ports verwendet CERHost?  und wie kann ich die ändern?



Bei Cerhost gibts du bei "Connect" den Netzwerknamen des Panels an (in der Systemsteuerung des Panels in Erfahrung zu bringen). Evtl. könnte auch direkt die Eingabe der IP-Adresse funktionieren, aber nicht getestet.

Ich habe das mit Cerhost letztens bei mehreren Beckhoff-Panels gemacht die Upnp unterstützen. Dazu gibt es z.B. die Software "Device Spy" von Intel:

http://www.intel.com/cd/ids/developer/asmo-na/eng/downloads/upnp/overview/index.htm

Diese findet alle Geräte im Netzwerk die Upnp unterstützen. Unter anderem dann auch die Panels die sich dann mit Namen dort melden. Das ist aber nur eine zusätzliche Hilfe wenn man mehrere Panels im Netz hat.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Pau1e

Ja, das mit Name oder IP-Adresse hab ich schon vergeblich probiert. 
DeviceSpy findet das Panel auch nicht.

Muss da irgendeine ServerDatei auf dem Panel installiert sein?

Übrigens: Die SmartService Lizenz für Panels kostet bei Siemens 300.-- EUR.


----------



## paula23

Was für ein Port benutzt der Smartviewer? Da ich mit Port Forwarding arbeiten muss. Kann man da laden und gucken ?

Danke.


----------



## thomass5

Hallo,
ich häng mich hier mal an, da es irgendwie dazupasst.
Wie kann ich auf nem MP37715"Touch die verzeichnisse für Netzwerkzugriff freigeben mit den WIN CE Mitteln? Sichern mit ProSave über Ethernet funzt schon mal.
Thomas


----------



## vladi

*Auf Panels zugreifen mit VNC*

Hi,
evtl. ist das auch interessant:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20624&highlight=vnc+auf+mp

Vladi


----------



## thomass5

Danke für den Link.
Also was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, geht es bei CE nicht ohne fremde Software auf dem Panel, da CE die entsprechenden Komponenten nicht eingebaut hat. Ich werde jetzt mal etwas mit den verschiedenen genannten Programmen rumprobieren. Fernsteuern möchte ich das Pannel nicht. Kann mann das Siemens-ProSave2007 fernsteuern/automatisieren? Damit kann ich die Rezepte oder das ganze Pannel sichern. Irgendwo hab ich von ActiveSync gelesen, aber nicht, wie man über Ethernet verbindet.
Thomas


----------



## Sinix

Falls es noch jemand interessiert... hatte soeben erfolgreichen Remote-Versuch mit CERHOST.exe (CE-Remote-HOST)... Natürlich müssen beide Rechner im gleichen Netz sein und bei einer direkten Verbindung ein gekreuztes Patchkabel verwendet werden. Dann CERHOST.exe öffnen, FILE-->CONNECT und die IP des CE-Rechners eingeben. Falls hier die Meldung "can't find" kommt doch mal im DOS-Fenster einen ping ausführen, ob überhaupt ne Verbindung vorhanden ist.


----------



## kassla

Hallo,
ich muss sagen, dass bei mir der Versuch mit CERHost fehl schlug, und zwar auf ein Panel MP277 mit WinCE 5.0 ... 
anpingen kann ich das panel ...
Vielleicht liegts an der CERHost-Version. wo kann man die Datei downloaden?


----------



## Sinix

Hast du das MP277 im Controlpanel auch auf Ethernet umgestellt und das Patchkabel auf der richtigen Seite eingestöpselt? Ich weiß, die Frage ist blöd, aber manchmal sinds die einfachen Dinge...


----------



## klaus1

wer kann mir sagen wo ich eine aktuelle Version von cerhost herbekomme? Finde dazu keine Downloadquelle.
danke,
Klaus


----------



## Sebastiank

*Cerhost*

Soweit ich weiß, werden diese Files beim Platform Builder von Microsoft oder beim embedded Visual Studio heraus kompiliert. Das embedded Visual Studio kann meines Wissens sogar von dort geladen werden. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...3D-50D1-41B2-A107-FA75AE960856&displaylang=en

Dazu braucht man noch den SDK vom Panel Hersteller und damit kann man sich die Dateien kompilieren (der SDK ist wichtig für den Prozessortyp, x86 od. ARM Architektur).

Von den erzeugten Dateien kann man sich dann die CERDISP und die CERHOST heraus suchen.

Ist allerdings schon eine Zeit her, als ich das letzte Mal dieses Prozedere durchgemacht hab.


cheers


----------



## Chräshe

Hallo Klaus,

 anbei die CERHOST Version 2.04. Mit Beckhoff-Steuerungen hat es bisher
 prima funktioniert. Einen Link zum runterladen hab ich leider keinen. 

Ich wollte selbst mal schauen, ob es inzwischen eine aktuellere Version 
gibt. Der Ursprung der Version ist mir nicht mehr bekannt...

@Sebastiank  
 Hört sich das nur kompliziert an, oder ist das auch soo... 
Weist du was die aktuelle Version ist?  
 Passt ein Programm für alle CE-Systeme?

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Sebastiank

*Cerhost*

@Chräshe
hört sich leider kompliziert an aber wenn ich diese Dateien für das jeweilige CE Gerät möchte, muss ich diese so erzeugen. Beckhoff ist so nett und hat diese in einer kompilierten Version zur Verfügung gestellt.

Soweit ich weiß ist unter CE 6.0 dieses Tool nicht mehr so zu erstellen, da CE Programme mit dem Visual Studio 2007 erzeugt werden und dieses Tool nicht mehr drinnen ist. Bis CE 5.0 war es so (da hab ich mich noch relativ viel mit CE beschäftigt). Die Programme die für CE 4.1 erzeugt wurden laufen meist auch unter den Folgeversionen (CE 4.2, CE 5.0, CE 6.0) wenn nicht spezifische API-Funktionen aufgerufen werden, die nur in einer neueren Version verfügbar sind. Sprich wenn Du ein CERHOST für CE 4.1 und die unterschiedlichen Prozessortypen hast (x86, ARMV4, MIPS oder SH3) ist es möglich auf fast allen Geräten den Remotedesktop zu nutzen.

Grüße


----------



## Tyler-Durden

bei mir steht leider immer da: cant connect

hab die cerhost version von oben, kann den cx anpingen, hab ne dirkete verbindung von pc zu cx. geb auch 100% die richtige ip ein?


----------



## Chräshe

Hallo allerseits,

 war aktuell wieder auf der Suche nach einer Lösung um einfach ein Screenshot der Seiten eines TP 277 zu machen. Bei Beckhoff oder Beijer geht das mit jeweils einer gesonderten „CERHOST“- Version.

In den vorigen Beiträgen wird das teilweise behauptet, dass das bei Siemens- Geräten ebenfalls geht. Wo finde ich die „CERHOST“- Version für Siemens Panels?

Sollte das doch nicht gehen, welche Alternativen gibt es sonst noch?

Wie macht ihr eure Screenshots für die Bedienungsanleitungen?

Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Markus Rupp

aber warum nicht mit dem smart-server???


----------



## Chräshe

Rupp schrieb:


> aber warum nicht mit dem smart-server???



Hallo Rupp,

 Da würde erst mal nichts dagegen sprechen. Hab mir das mit dem Sm@rt Server mal angesehen. 

Kann es sein dass man für jedes breites nicht ganz günstige Panel noch einmal 300€ für diese Funktion berappen soll?!?

Da kann ich schon mal eine Stunde länger und umständlicher Arbeiten… ;-)

Welche Lösung gäbe es denn für die KTP-Panel?

Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Markus Rupp

also ja das mit den kosten ist so


----------



## thomass5

Für die Anleitungen kannst du doch eventuell auf dem Projektierungs-PC die Runtime/Simulation starten oder du nimmst den Smart... . Diesen kannst du auch ohne Lizenz installieren. Er meldet sich dann aber in entsprechenden Zeitabständen die fehlende Lizenz. Wie S darüber denkt kann ich nicht beurteilen


Thomas


----------



## NikolausL

Hallo,

also ich kann nur den Efon VNC-Server aus Beitrag #14 empfehlen. Er läßt sich mit relativ geringen Aufwand installieren, funktioniert problemlos und ist kostenlos. 
Der Smart Server von Siemens basiert auch auf VNC.
Die Version des Efon VNC-Servers auf die im Beitrag #14 verwiesen wird ist für Panels mit ARM Prozessoren gedacht (z.B. Siemens Multipanels). Auf der Webseite von Efon gibt es auch eine Version für Panels mit x86 Prozessoren (bei Siemens die Komfort Panels).
Link: www.efon.cn.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Chräshe

Hallo allerseits,

 irgendwie habe ich mir mehr erhofft. Verglichen mit dem Internet ist es bei den Panel aktuell so, dass man für jede 2. Seite einen anderen Browser braucht... :twisted:



Rupp schrieb:


> also ja das mit den kosten ist so



 Ich dachte immer es ist ein Vorurteil, dass Siemens im Verhältnis zu anderen rückständig und teuer ist. Muss ich meine Meinung jetzt ändern? 

Die ultimative „CERHOST“- Version für alle möglichen Hersteller scheint es anscheinend nicht zu geben?!?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

